# Audi Design Team Reveals Trimaran Boat Student Design Project with Dual V12 TDI hybrid Drive



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The boat you see here doesn't exist, at least not yet... but the design is certainly intriguing. Brainchild of German design student Stefanie Behringer, this catamaran-ish boat with its R8 design cues and dual wave runners on each flank was hatched under guidance by Audi's concept design team in Munich.









The word 'Trimaran' suggests multiple hulls, and this boat certainly is that with its clever jet skis in tow, but the design also helps efficiency and stability. Behringer envisions the boat would be powered by two Audi V12 TDI engines while the jet skis would be electrically powered. Even more clever, this boat configuration could be a bit of a hybrid with the electric motors of the docked jet skis powering the Trimaran silently and cleanly up to 30 knots while in harbor. And, like the upcoming Q5 hybrid, the boat could make use of power from both the engines and the electric motors for maximum performance.









At 15M in legth and with a relatively narrow hull (6.4M), the boat would likely be quite efficient. Also, the hull is designed for only a 58cm draft so the boat could run in shallows. There's space for 12 people or six if an overnight is required as it has a 4+2 berth configuration.

*Details*
length: 15 m / 49.2 ft
width: 6.40 m / 21 ft
draft: 0.58m / 1.9 ft
width main body: 2.80 m / 9.2 ft
length jet skis: 3.2 m / 10.5 ft
width jet skis: 1.15 m / 3.8 ft

maximum speed: 74 km/h / 40 kn
maximum speed (e-engines): 15 km/h / 8 kn

2x 500 horsepower V12 TDI (turbo-charged injection)
2x 100 horsepower / 74 KWI

Check out more released photos of the Audi Trimaran via the photo gallery or read more about it at DesignBoom.com below.

* Photo Gallery - Audi Trimaran *

* Audi Trimaran Featured on DesignBoom *


----------

